# Stihl MS170 annular buffer HELP!



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

Ok, this is a tough one, I REALLY need a shortcut here..

what i need to do is replace the annular buffer (rubber anti-vibration) on the top right part of the wrap around handle. WITHOUT TAKING THE WHOLE STINKING SAW APART.

Thats the short story, here is the long:

cust bought this saw last year, it developed a split in the fuel line. the cust yanked the crap out of the machine, & in doing so grabbed it by the curve of the handle while pulling & ripped the buffer out of the housing of the saw.

this is the one next to the cyl head.

the way this buffer works: hole in body & hole in saw both have a molded in ring that corresponds to a groove on the outside of a hollow rubber bushing. there is a plug that goes in each end of the bushing that essentially locks everything in place.

--the plugs must be installed last.
--the inner plug, as far as i can see, will only come out if the cyl head is out of the way.
--I have not been able to find any way to force/slide/ cajole the buffer in the hole with the plug loose & flopping around in the way. i've tried silicone spray, feeding it ni with a small screw driver, piece of blunt plastic, c-clamp, etc.

Someone please tell me there's a trick for installing this part without taking it all apart!

Thanks, --Lucky


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

BTW, the boss in his infinate wisdom, decided that we should do the job for FREE, good customer relations & all...

idiot......


----------

